# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 1821 - Πρόβλημα με NAT

## netric

Εχώ ένα cisco 1821 που συνδέεται με άλλο μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο και το internet μέσω του fa0.337 με ip π.χ. 1.1.16.146 και με το τοπικό δίκτυο μέσω του fa0.720 με ip 2.2.17.65/26. Οι διευθύνσεις του τοπικού δικτύου είναι και αυτές πραγματικές routable. Υπάρχει επίσης ένα ακόμα vlan στο οποίο ο 1821 συνδέεται μέσω του fa0.721 με ip 192.168.1.1/24.
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να γίνεται NAT στα μηχανήματα που βρίσκονται στο vlan 721 αλλά προς τα έξω να φαίνονται με διευθύνση 2.2.17.65, το nat δηλαδή να γίνεται στο interface που συνδέεται στο τοπικό δίκτυο και όχι σε αυτό που συνδέεται στο internet.
Είναι δυνατόν να γίνει;

----------


## purpleaura

> Εχώ ένα cisco 1821 που συνδέεται με άλλο μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο και το internet μέσω του fa0.337 με ip π.χ. 1.1.16.146 και με το τοπικό δίκτυο μέσω του fa0.720 με ip 2.2.17.65/26. Οι διευθύνσεις του τοπικού δικτύου είναι και αυτές πραγματικές routable. Υπάρχει επίσης ένα ακόμα vlan στο οποίο ο 1821 συνδέεται μέσω του fa0.721 με ip 192.168.1.1/24.
> Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι να γίνεται NAT στα μηχανήματα που βρίσκονται στο vlan 721 αλλά προς τα έξω να φαίνονται με διευθύνση 2.2.17.65, το nat δηλαδή να γίνεται στο interface που συνδέεται στο τοπικό δίκτυο και όχι σε αυτό που συνδέεται στο internet.
> Είναι δυνατόν να γίνει;


Κάνε post το configuration του router (show run).

----------


## SfH

Δεν το έχω υλοποιήσει ποτέ, αλλά δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο λόγο να μη γίνεται. Απλά στο σχετικό nat entry θα βάλεις την ip / interface που σε ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## arisgr

int fa0.721 
ip nat inside
int fa0.720 
ip nat outside


ip nat inside source list 1 interface fa0.720 overload

access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0

----------


## netric

Το configuration που έχει σχέση με το nat είναι το εξής:



```
...
ip dhcp pool NATTEST
   network 192.168.30.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.30.1 
   dns-server 20.30.16.1 

...

interface GigabitEthernet0/0.320
 encapsulation dot1Q 320
 ip address 20.30.18.1 255.255.255.0

...

interface GigabitEthernet0/0.321
 encapsulation dot1Q 321
 ip address 192.168.30.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside

...

interface GigabitEthernet0/1
 ip address 20.30.16.177 255.255.255.252
 ip nat outside

...

ip nat inside source list 101 interface GigabitEthernet0/1 overload

...

access-list 101 permit ip 192.168.30.0 0.0.0.255 any

...
```

Με το configuration αυτό το nat δουλεύει σωστά. Αν όμως βάλω σαν nat outside το gi0/0.320 (εννοείται αλλάζω και το ip nat inside source ...) τότε δεν γίνεται καθόλου nat.

----------


## arisgr

Καθολου? 
Δηλαδη το sh ip nat transl δεν δειχνει τιποτα?

----------


## netric

Ναι, στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, όταν βάζω ip nat outside στο gi0/0.320 αντί για το gi0/1, το sh ip nat transl βγάζει κενό

----------


## netric

Τελικά ήθελε απλά, στο παραπάνω configuration να βάλω


```
ip nat inside source list 101 interface GigabitEthernet0/0.320 overload
```

με το ip nat outside να γίνεται όπως φαίνεται στο gi0/1.

----------

